# The Bachelor - Chris Soules - Full Season



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Surprised no one at all has started this thread. I love watching it to see how crazy, stupid, drunk, psycho they can all be.

And we definitely will be getting some of that this season.

Note, for those that like comedy and consider watching this, Jimmy Kimmel will be on, I think, one or two episodes. He's a big fan (or maybe ABC really likes to cross-promote). Should be interesting.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

jlb said:


> *Surprised no one at all has started this thread. * I love watching it to see how crazy, stupid, drunk, psycho they can all be.
> 
> And we definitely will be getting some of that this season.
> 
> Note, for those that like comedy and consider watching this, Jimmy Kimmel will be on, I think, one or two episodes. He's a big fan (or maybe ABC really likes to cross-promote). Should be interesting.




Because it's pretty much a worthless show (IMO)that pretty much always ends with divorce or a break up that gets told via "People" magazine every single season.

I'm shocked folks still watch this drek.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

And right to your point:



> Andi Dorfman & Josh Murray
> 'Bachelorette' Couple Dunzo


http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/08/andi-dorfman-breakup-engagement-off-josh-murray-bachelorette/


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me at all. I see Bachelor Pad/Bachelor in Paradise in their futures. 

tta


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Alfer said:


> Because it's pretty much a worthless show (IMO)that pretty much always ends with divorce or a break up that gets told via "People" magazine every single season.


Except for the seasons when it doesn't. Granted, there's only a few (4 marriages I can think of) but that's certainly not "every single season."


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I watched but probably won't be paying very close attention for the rest of the eps. I couldn't get to ep 1 until I got back from CES.

I was surprised (or not?) that Lacy said "80/40" again.  Drunk Tara was kinda funny.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am watching - it is my guilty pleasure!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I watch too! Of COURSE it's a terrible show and they aren't really expecting real relationships (although they've had a couple). These are people who want to be on national TV, not get married. But the drunks, the craziness, the evil person, the sweet person, the behavior under stress - it's good fun. Don't take it seriously and you might enjoy it. Not everything on TV has to be elevating.

I love reading the blogs the next day - some of them are hilarious.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I watched the premiere as I like to see the first night and who he picks, who gets drunk (of course) and what drama will unfold in the season.

Gotta say from the preview it looks pretty promising. It will the "best one ever"!! 



Spoiler



Also, no doubt the producers made him pick the drunk girl.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

It's official. Chris' laugh is as annoying as Whitney's voice; they're perfect together! Seriously, he clearly fell hard for her on that date. Loved the wedding crasher idea. 

Anyone want to place odds on the entire house coming down with mono? 

tta


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Last night's episode was (co)hosted by Jimmy Kimmel.

It was hilarious. Jimmy created dates (like go shopping for him at Costco) and went on dates, which was hilariously awkward, like discussion about the fantasy suite.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Who goes into the particulars of their husband's suicide when they first meet someone?

Of course, this would be something you would discuss at some point in your relationship, but you aren't even IN a relationship!!! You haven't even had a single date with this guy!!! 

Yikes...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't watch this show, but I'm just curious - This guy in the new season (hard to ignore, even though I don't watch, because he's in previews and magazines) I find to be seriously creepy-looking. But he seems to be promoted as some hunky god-man.

Do others really see him as hot?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Who goes into the particulars of their husband's suicide when they first meet someone?
> 
> Of course, this would be something you would discuss at some point in your relationship, but you aren't even IN a relationship!!! You haven't even had a single date with this guy!!!
> 
> Yikes...


Probably just trying to play the sympathy card to try and get him to keep her. Of course, I think strategies like this are not sound. But what do I know.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I don't watch this show, but I'm just curious - This guy in the new season (hard to ignore, even though I don't watch, because he's in previews and magazines) I find to be seriously creepy-looking. But he seems to be promoted as some hunky god-man.
> 
> Do others really see him as hot?


Not even a little.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I don't watch this show, but I'm just curious - This guy in the new season (hard to ignore, even though I don't watch, because he's in previews and magazines) I find to be seriously creepy-looking. But he seems to be promoted as some hunky god-man.
> 
> Do others really see him as hot?


Clearly NYNY doesn't!  Lessening the more I get to know his personality as revealed on the show and hearing his laugh (such a deal-breaker!), but, yeah, I think he's attractive.

tta


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wanted Arie.

He is HAWT!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I want the next B-Rette to be Courtney Robertson.....

I got the Ro-ose, I Got the Ro-ose, #winning!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Chris is really boring.

I am guessing the producers thought so, too - which is why they brought in Kimmel to shake things up. I think he will be back again, too.

Otherwise, this is gonna be a big ole yawn-fest.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have decided that since Chris is so boring, they have enlisted a group of stupid, psychotic women to keep things interesting.

Kelsey is downright creepy. The Twitter-verse is convinced that she murdered her husband. Something there just ain't right...

And the moron who thought New Mexico was part of Mexico? And said it was her first time leaving the country? Ai Carumba.

And the Virgin has to go. She is just annoying the crap out of me. "Chris deserves someone who isn't fake." Uh - have you LOOKED at your eyelashes lately???

And through it all, Chris is just this big, boring lump. The man has NO personality. 

None.

Right now, I think Brit is the front-runner - they seem to have real chemistry and their conversations seem the most "normal". And she is just dumb enough to think lumpy is an interesting guy.

I really do love this show!!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I personally like the one Chris' sisters picked. But yeah, even she's too good for him.

Looking forward to The Women Tell All episode. If it wasn't for the cameras or that ABC chose him, none of these women would be swooning for him like they do.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I confess that this is a guilty pleasure and my husband watches it too, although he would not like that publicized. 

Kelsey is a serious narcissist. Did you read the obit she wrote for her husband's death? All about her. She "loves her story?" Who SAYS that, much less thinks it.

The Virgin is like a 3 year old. She whines and tantrums and her eyelashes look like a feather duster. 

I think the most boring woman who has screentime is Whitney and I think Chris likes her and has since they "crashed" the wedding. He shakes just about every time he sees her, big boy that he is. He can't control his giggles when handing her a rose.

He's the perfect farmboy antisocial nerd although I say "perfect" loosely. He's a huge bore and never has a real conversation (not even a fake real one). He acts like a kid in a candy store, no masculinity showing at all, it's like he's 14 and has never seen women, which might be true.

I don't think Britt will win but I thought she could be the new Bachelorette until last week. I think the lies and insincerity she displayed might keep her out. I think one of the girls we haven't seen much of yet will have to come out of the woodwork, or they are in trouble. 

THis group of women is the craziest group ever. And, they must really be pissed at Chris's unwillingness to travel. At least the other girls on other seasons got Europe and the Caribbean and beaches. They get Santa Fe and South Dakota, lol.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

The fact that Kelsey is a guidance counselor is downright scary. I certainly hope that is just the title they attached to her and she isn't actually interacting with students given that she's a completely delusional narcissist.

Becca's the dark horse in this fight, but she doesn't seem to be getting enough screen time to be the next bachelorette ....

tta


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

justapixel said:


> THis group of women is the craziest group ever. *And, they must really be pissed at Chris's unwillingness to travel.* At least the other girls on other seasons got Europe and the Caribbean and beaches. They get Santa Fe and South Dakota, lol.


I had to look that up. Ebola comes up as a reason. But is it him? The Producers? Either way, these girls did get...ummm...screwed!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I personally like the one Chris' sisters picked. But yeah, even she's too good for him.





Spoiler



Google *jade elizabeth playboy* and find out why he doesn't end up with her. I've read (not seen first-hand) that some of the pics are extremely raunchy.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think raunchy is a little extreme, at least for playboy. I heard from a little birdy that some of her pics are quite beautiful.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

justapixel said:


> THis group of women is the craziest group ever. And, they must really be pissed at Chris's unwillingness to travel. At least the other girls on other seasons got Europe and the Caribbean and beaches. They get Santa Fe and South Dakota, lol.


You can't give them too much of a fairy tale. The winner has to live in middle-of-nowhere, Iowa. If they don't like South Dakota, maybe that's a sign.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

jlb said:


> I think raunchy is a little extreme, at least for playboy. I heard from a little birdy that some of her pics are quite beautiful.


Um, no. Raunchy.

Unless you and I define that word entirely differently.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

justapixel said:


> Um, no. Raunchy.
> 
> Unless you and I define that word entirely differently.


Yikes! I agree. Raunchy! Wasn't difficult at all to find. Why would you do that and expect to be taken seriously? No way he picks her.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, wackadoodle husband killer and virgin kardashian eyelash girl are gone.

Whew.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Well, wackadoodle husband killer and virgin kardashian eyelash girl are gone.
> 
> Whew.


Yep! And at the same time redeemed himself to the rest of them back at the house!



Spoiler



BTW, if you saw the previews, Jade reveals her secret.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Well, wackadoodle husband killer and virgin kardashian eyelash girl are gone.
> 
> Whew.


Yeah, although apparently, Ms. "Big Words" is going to crucify Ms. Virgin on the Women Tell All show. Which I can't wait to see. Apparently crucify is one of those big words that only an articulate, smart person would know.

Interesting: Eyelashes got her masters from a "good" school. I haven't looked that up because that would mean I care, but masters in what? It was a rather nice dig though because many educators get master's degrees from online degree mill type schools. Not all but some, and seems like maybe Eyelashes was intellectually taunting the genius guidance counselor?

I always thought Eyelashes looked like a supergeek in costume, so when she said she was sexy it cracked me up. She's sexy in the way that a girl in a costume at a Con is. 

Why did Chris tell one girl what the other said? Isn't that like, against the code of bachelor manhood or something? God, pecs aside he is an irritating little boy and his childish behavior and girlish giggle is enough to make me glad he's not my child.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

'Bachelor' Chris Soules Talks Hellish Chopper Ride With Kelsey & Ashley.



> "That helicopter ride into the Badlands was probably the most uncomfortable ride I have experienced in my entire life. You'd think I would have been excited just to be in a helicopter, but I could actually physically feel the tension between those girls," he wrote in his blog posted on People.com. "I felt like me sitting in between them was the only thing keeping the girls from strangling each other. What some of you might not know is that the ride was two hours. TWO HOURS. And it was hot in there! Do you know how long two hours is when you're stuck in a hot chopper with two women who really really, really don't like each other?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> 'Bachelor' Chris Soules Talks Hellish Chopper Ride With Kelsey & Ashley.


Oh please! Hellish is making an utter and complete fool of yourself on national television while you're waiting to grow up. (Talking to you Eyelash.) And knowing you just made out with a guy who is going to quite publicly dump your a** shortly after that make out session. Which happened after he had a similar make out session with another woman.

I get it, they signed up for it, but Chris needs to start thinking with the organ designed for it rather than the organ designed for something else. He's incredibly immature himself and quite self-centered.

But I keep watching the car wrecks, so I'm as guilty as anyone. 

tta


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

If you're on FaceBook, Jimmy Kimmel posted the Skype interview he had with 'Eyelashes'. She actually comes off sweet. Editing aside, goes to show you that these kind of shows can turn you into someone else.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I also thought the way Chris handled the little "date within a date" with Brett really, really sucked.

Just running off and leaving those other girls sitting there for over an hour? Then coming back and expecting them to be OK with it?

There have been times when a group date led to a one-on-one at the end - but let the other contestants leave. Don't make them sit there and watch you run off and come back. I thought that was a really sh*tty move. 

The more I get to know this guy, the less I like him. He is not only incredibly boring and immature, he is either totally clueless or just plain inconsiderate.

I think anyone who DOESN'T end up with him, wins!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm starting to agree with that. He's been very inconsiderate.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I also thought the way Chris handled the little "date within a date" with Brett really, really sucked.
> 
> Just running off and leaving those other girls sitting there for over an hour? Then coming back and expecting them to be OK with it?
> 
> ...


ITA. Pollyanna that I want to believe he's just totally clueless, that the producers are the ones designing this for drama (that's a given), and Chris, being the Midwestern guy he is, doesn't have any idea that he can question these "authoritative" figures and does what they suggest.... Remember his going to ask Chris for approval to let that one girl back in?

Eh, I'm sure I'm off, but I sure am hoping. ...

tta


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> 'Bachelor' Chris Soules Talks Hellish Chopper Ride With Kelsey & Ashley.


That must be a slow chopper, you could freaking drive from Deadwood to Wall (I didn't see the whole episode so I don't know whereabouts they entered the Badlands) in under 90 minutes.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

tivotvaddict said:


> ITA. Pollyanna that I want to believe he's just totally clueless, that the producers are the ones designing this for drama (that's a given), and Chris, being the Midwestern guy he is, doesn't have any idea that he can question these "authoritative" figures and does what they suggest....


To some extent that is orchestrated by the way production designs scenarios, but the way he has acted a couple times with Brit, for example, in front of the other girls, when he showed up early in the morning, and this last date right in front of the others, was very inconsiderate. Save PDAs for private time.

This season, I don't think there will be a "winner." The only way to win, is not to play.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LlamaLarry said:


> That must be a slow chopper, you could freaking drive from Deadwood to Wall (I didn't see the whole episode so I don't know whereabouts they entered the Badlands) in under 90 minutes.


Well, there was probably some sightseeing too. They did a Rushmore flyby. As the crow flies from Deadwood to Rushmore to Badlands you're talking 90+miles, plus any other deviation. And, he could be rounding up to 2 hours...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

This is one of Spousal Unit Bravo's night time shows, but I tried to stay awake when I saw that they were headed to Deadwood. Deadwood looked just about as boring as I remember from HS and college, but i would have liked to have seen a Rushmore flyby and the Badlands. I used to climb in the hills around Rushmore (I lived less than 30 mins away and would go there all the time) and would camp in the Badlands every year.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was surprised to see all the Chris-hate here. He hasn't struck me as particularly immature or boring, as far as Bachelors go. And I don't think he can be blamed for the Britt private date fiasco. Obviously the producers meant for it to happen that way with the rose being given out at the concert. I do think the Bachelors can steer things to a certain extent, but they probably had an agreement with Big and Rich.

Eyelashes was definitely annoying and immature, but I thought she had good intentions. Kelsey--what the heck? At first, I liked her. She seemed down to Earth. She sure came off as whackballs these last few episodes. I loved the celebration when her suitcase was taken away!

I'm pulling for Kaitlyn--I think that is her name--the one who was on the Jimmy Kimmel date, but it is hard to not like Britt and their chemistry. I agree with Eyelashes that Britt doesn't seem like a farm wife type, though. I was thinking that Jade seemed suited for farm life, but maybe we will find out more next week.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tracy said:


> I was surprised to see all the Chris-hate here. He hasn't struck me as particularly immature or boring, as far as Bachelors go. And I don't think he can be blamed for the Britt private date fiasco. Obviously the producers meant for it to happen that way with the rose being given out at the concert. I do think the Bachelors can steer things to a certain extent, but they probably had an agreement with Big and Rich.


I was talking more about him playing smoochie with Brit in front of the other girls that are trying to write a song for him. He's done that kind of thing a couple times that we've seen, and it's really inconsiderate.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Chris was on the Bachelorette so he should have some knowledge of what it feels like to be hoping to be noticed, or be in that position. Yet, he doesn't seem to have taken any sensitivity from that experience and he's behaving like a kid in a candy store - he's just mashing faces with every girl, everywhere, anytime he can in front of whomever he can. It's definitely immature. He doesn't have to put those girls through that much discomfort; he is not a class act at all.

The producers seem to give some autonomy to their stars, so they can cancel cocktail parties, switch things up. I think Chris could have arranged to take Britt to that show without rubbing it in the other girls faces, or figured out some other way to do it.

I like the girl with the arm tats too (brain fart), but I pick her as the next Bachelorette. I think Britt was in the running but they've portrayed her as either dirty, conniving or sweet...so I'm not sure what they want to do with her. Whitney is the most mature of the girls but her voices is too horrible to be the Bachelorette and besides, I think Chris likes her although he hasn't shown it much lately. My favorite girl is the Cruise Ship Singer, Carly - but I fear she's on the way out. I'd love to see her as the Bachelorette though.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

So no comments yet? I thought the interview with Kelsey was telling, she really is like that. She said she was a "Mental Health Professional?" I have never once heard a school guidance counselor call themselves that and I worked in schools for 7 years. Can't wait to see her on the Women Tell All, especially after learning that Ashley I got her masters from Syracuse. Girl never uses a 2 dollar word when a 5 dollar one is available, does she? Nothing wrong with having a rich vocabulary but sometimes you have to dial it down. It really doesn't make her sound smarter, it makes her sound like she THINKS she smarter.

I didn't know Andi and Josh broke up, she seemed really heartbroken. Not surprised though, you put people in an artificial scenario like this and it won't last. But she seemed sincere.

So can you picture any of them living in that empty little town? Chris's house is nice enough but he had better pick a true homebody if he really does live there. The closest place to shop or see a movie is Cedar Rapids, a hundred miles? I couldn't live like that, although honestly, I do. I am home all the time, but when I do leave, there is someplace to go, it isn't a chore. I can't imagine living a life where I couldn't run out and get what I needed without a hundred mile drive, and the only thing to do is watch *high school* kids playing sports? I'd probably bow out at that point, or maybe throw a fit like Britt did. 

Even the "big city", Des Moines, looked empty to me. All those panoramic shots and never people or cars - did they film it on a Sunday morning or what? The countryside looked gorgeous though, I've never been to Iowa. Might be a pretty place to visit.

Britt, reinventing herself or not, won't make it. Her little explosion was awful and I hope Chris starts thinking with his brain and sees that for what it is. He's slow but he may get it especially after the conversation with Carly. It was super rude to Kaitlyn and if he didn't figure out why she did it, that part was clear. 

I still think he lights up around Whitney. He gets that giggle whenever she is around, although the cameras certainly aren't showing her that much, maybe because her voice is so awful. Was I the only one who noticed that when his friends came to the table she seemed a bit ungracious, until he told her who they were? She thought they were just "fans" and so unworthy. As soon as she found out they were friend she jumped up and gave them all a hug. She seems more of the sit in the corn patch type, but then again, she's a nurse - she can't be a nurse there.

Was surprised he picked Jade to go to his house, I didn't think she was in the running that much. We'll see if she still is after that photo comes to light. I don't know guys, if your future fiance had a photo like that online, would you be nervous about introducing her to your parents? Maybe it doesn't mean much.

I love the Cruise Ship Singer, Carly, and I want her to be the next Bachelorette, even though that's the role I think Britt is really auditioning for. Do we get to vote?  She clearly has no chemistry with Chris at all, and he's not ever selected her for anything. I think she is very clearly in the friend zone. But she's funny, sweet, smart and pretty and I could tolerate watching a full season of her.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I live about 90 minutes from where Chris lives. I don't think he has to drive 100 miles to get to anything--a grocery is probably about 30 minutes, a mall and movie about an hour. It isn't that bad. I do see how it would take a lot of getting used to, if you haven't experienced life like that. If one of those girls really loves Chris and is ready to start a family fairly quickly, life in Arlington could be lovely.

My favorite is Kaitlyn. I think she is cool and funny but down-to-earth enough that she would do well in a rural community. I think she would make a good bachelorette too.

Brit...well, they definitely have the physical connection. I don't think her outburst is "unrecoverable" or whatever the other girls were calling it. I think she will tell Chris that she really loves him and the jealousy got to her. I do think her outburst signals a fundamental lack of maturity. She has to know that, even if she is number one in Chris' heart, that the producers wouldn't allow him to give her the group date rose every time. The fact that he gave it to Kaitlyn first doesn't necessarily make her first in his heart. It was stupid of Brit to lash out like that. Having said that, I think this is a crazy situation to be in and jealousy can make normal wonderful people act crazy. I sympathize. I do agree with Kaitlyn who said that Brit is trying to mold herself into Chris' perfect girl and actually wouldn't love farm life.

Jade has always seemed like the sweet girl-next-door type who would make a great wife for Chris, if he can get over the nude pics. She's really laid back and her reactions to things seem real and not fake.

Speaking of fake reactions, what is with Whitney? Chris says that they are going to get a camera and take pictures of them walking around Des Moines, IA and she reacts like they going on an around-the-world cruise! I think it is right to be enthusiastic about whatever activity the producers put in front of you, but if you react like that to everything, it just seems fake. I don't see the Whitney appeal.

Carly, the cruise ship girl, seems firmly in the friend zone. The other chick who didn't even get a date or an interview in the last episode is probably going home for sure. If she wasn't I think we would have at least seen something of her saying, "No date this week, etc." So she goes and then one more....Carly or Brit. Depends on if Brit can hold it together.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I live about 90 minutes from where Chris lives. I don't think he has to drive 100 miles to get to anything--a grocery is probably about 30 minutes, a mall and movie about an hour.


Oh cool, that's interesting that you know the area. I thought that it was far because when they met the preachers when they were walking around town, he said they had to go to Cedar Rapids to see a move, "about an hour."

I was like Britt, when I saw it I thought, "no way." But then I realized that 90% of my time is inside the house so it probably isn't as hard as I imagine. But I hate driving and so having to spend an hour in the car to get anywhere would not be fun for me. The producers should remember that when they cast me for "Senior Citizen Bachelorette." 



> My favorite is Kaitlyn. I think she is cool and funny but down-to-earth enough that she would do well in a rural community. I think she would make a good bachelorette too.


 Agreed. She's my 2nd favorite.



> Speaking of fake reactions, what is with Whitney? Chris says that they are going to get a camera and take pictures of them walking around Des Moines, IA and she reacts like they going on an around-the-world cruise! I think it is right to be enthusiastic about whatever activity the producers put in front of you, but if you react like that to everything, it just seems fake. I don't see the Whitney appeal.


I noticed that too! Her squealing and excited "really? REALLY?!" over almost nothing was super fake. I don't like her at all but I do think Chris does. He giggles like a child ever time she's around. I don't know if he likes her more than Britt but I do think every time he gets together with her, he has a very good time.



> The other chick who didn't even get a date or an interview in the last episode is probably going home for sure. If she wasn't I think we would have at least seen something of her saying, "No date this week, etc." So she goes and then one more....Carly or Brit. Depends on if Brit can hold it together.


Yes, I also agree with this. That one poor girl, she's had almost zero screen time. I hope they don't make her the Bachelorette because we have no clue who she actually is. I also agree with your assessment of Carly or Britt next. I got the impression that Chris was a little crushed when he was told about what Britt said about his town. But now he's looking critically and he has said on both shows that he knows his lifestyle is not for everybody. So he is going to really have to see if it will work with Britt. Who he picks, well, I guess it depends on if he's there for the "right reasons" or not. LOL.

I don't know why I like this show so much. I couldn't believe I was even watching it, I must have been really bored to even record it. Now I'm firmly a member of Bachelor Nation.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like Carly as well. But agree that she's next. Was surprised he gave Kaitlyn a rose. They hardly showed him being that interested.

Also, he needs to stop going back into their place after giving someone a rose. It causes more animosity and he's stuck trying to defend his action. Just see them at the door and be done with it!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

**Monday February 16

Sure felt like Britt's tears were inherently forced, and more focused on her not "winning." I really liked Jade and felt for her. No matter what Chris vocalized on the show, it utterly and completely changed his opinion of whether she was Arlington Iowa wife material. I don't think Jade would have been happy in that small town anyway, so perhaps it is a blessing in disguise. At least she got some $100K worth of diamonds out of the experience. 

Jade seemed sweet. Wondering if they'd consider her for Bachelorette or if she's too soft-spoken to make good tv. I'm wholeheartedly rooting for Caitlyn (Kaitlin?) for the next Bachelorette. She cracks me up and her family seemed open to that type of experience. 

Carly showed some pretty ugly colors tonight in her interviews. 

I don't love Whitney, but she by far has the best grasp on what that life is really going to be like and actually wants that for herself.

tta, shocked at self watching this show


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was blindsided by Jade's elimination. I'm shocked Becca is still around.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was NOT surprised by Jade's elimination or that Becca is still around.

Even though Becca'a family warned him (threw her under the bus?), she coming out of her shell. Chris can certainly attest to that.

Britt's elimination on the other hand did kinda surprise me. Not Carly's though. They never really had a connection.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not surprised at all that Jade is gone - he said the photos didn't matter, but they did. You could see it in his face.

The final 2 will likely be Whitney and Kaitlyn. I don't think Becca will go the distance.

I liked Carly, but I thought she got really nasty in the last 2 episodes - probably blew her chance to be the Bachelorette. I think if Chris doesn't pick Kaitlyn, she would be the most likely candidate.

Oh - and Britt. Yikes. I think she thought she had it in the bag, and the idea that he was really developing strong feelings for others never entered her mind. Not getting that rose, reality struck and she struck back. Scary.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

Jade- I don't think the fact she had nude photos mattered as much. But they sealed his realization that he didn't really know anything about her. Her "wild side", which was affirmed by her family, didn't match the sweet, hometown country girl image she was portraying. 

Becca and Whitney - I think these will be the final two. I don't think he has the same strong feelings for Kaitlyn. 

Britt - what fun seeing her implode! I think she came on with the intention of being #3 or 4 and getting a chance to be the next Bachelorette. She might have realized she was headed for the final rose because Chris was totally smitten by her. Maybe she didn't know how to get out of that while keeping her Bachelorette hopes alive?

My wife noticed that all season they've been airing promos requesting applicants to "date the next Bachelorette", but last night they changed the wording to "date our next Bachelor or Bachelorette". So maybe no one from this cast will get that offer!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Well speaking as someone who went and looked at the photos (I'm a guy, I do that), I would find it hard (pun intended) to say that they didn't matter. They were not the more tasteful Playboy photos I'm familiar with. It was a real photo "spread" in several cases, if you get my drift. 

Other comments, since I'm late to the game:

1. What the hell is with the shaky camera. I hate it when they use that technique on movies for some weird dramatic effect. It's completely retarded for a show like this. Just no reason for it at all. News to camera-person, engage the IS switch.

2. I felt sorry for Kris on this most recent episode. I looked at all the remaining ladies and find them all very acceptable. If I were in his shoes, I would be getting pretty stressed out at this point. The elimination of any one of them would cause serious second-thoughts. 

3. Kris impressed me when he eliminated the two gals in the badlands. The Kardashian wannabe needed to go just because she is about 13 years old (in the head). The other one kept talking about her story. "I like my story". Made it all sound like complete BS.

Well, just my thoughts at this point. And yes, I still watch the show. I am a hopeless romantic.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

ThePhoenix said:


> My wife noticed that all season they've been airing promos requesting applicants to "date the next Bachelorette", but last night they changed the wording to "date our next Bachelor or Bachelorette". So maybe no one from this cast will get that offer!


They should have an idea. Haven't they already shot all the episodes? I guess, as always, we'll have to wait for After the Final Rose to find out. 

ETA: Oh, even though they've shot all the episodes, they haven't aired them all. So they are probably waiting to see how the public reactions go before they finalize their decision.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

retrodog said:


> They should have an idea. Haven't they already shot all the episodes? I guess, as always, we'll have to wait for After the Final Rose to find out.
> 
> ETA: Oh, even though they've shot all the episodes, they haven't aired them all. So they are probably waiting to see how the public reactions go before they finalize their decision.


Yeah - when they make the announcement varies.

Sometimes it is known pretty quickly (Andi was announced during the finale of that Bachelor season), and sometimes they wait (Chris took a while to announce - they were deciding between him and Arie. WRONG choice, IMHO. Arie would have been SPECTACULAR).

I don't really see a standout for Bachelorette in this group. If I were to guess, I would say Kaitlyn (if she is not selected by Chris). Becca is too quiet, Whitney has that annoying voice, Jade would be to controversial, Britt is too *****y. MAYBE Carly - although she got a little bitter towards the end there. They usually choose based on popularity, and I have NO idea who is popular. I am guessing Kaitlyn because she seems the most fun and down-to-earth.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I cant see anyone but Whitney actually staying with him in Arlington. Maybe Becca would, but they just aren't far enough along at this point.

Im pretty sure that Britt was possessed by Kanye West at the end of that group date. I kept waiting for her to say that Beyonce deserved the rose.

I kinda thought Kaitlin's Walrus joke the first night zoomed over Chris's head. With how concerned he was with Jade "Fitting in" in conservative Iowa, I'm now positive that he's oblivious to almost all of her humor.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I can see Carly as the Bachelorette. I didn't really think she got *****y (except for the lipstick hand thing) but I did see that she was very protective of Chris. When she realized she had no chance, she started being more outspoken to protect him but I didn't think it was *****y. She never got in a fight with any girl that I remember, and everything that could be interpreted as *****y was to the camera. She told Chris about Britt in an appropriate manner, not mean. Just told him to watch out, and he did.

She was funny, I thought. She realized that she was in the friend zone but wanted the right girl to win so was helping Chris.

I really hope she is the next Bachelorette, I think she'll be fun to watch. 

We hardly know Becca! I don't want her to be the Bachelorette, I have no sense of her except that she's innocent and got fake boobs, so um, why? I think she's around because she's a virgin, and the producers really want her around to see what happens with the fantasy suite, lol. A girl losing her virginity would be a coup for them, what good TV. I do think from what little we've seen, she's Chris's type but we haven't really seen much. They barely even show them on dates. I don't think she'll win.

I still think Whitney is the winner, if Chris's giggle is any indication. I kind of hope so to take her off the table for Bachelorette as I don't like her.

Kaitlyn also could be the Bachelorette but she wouldn't be my first choice, and I'm not sure I see her with Chris. I do think she's cute too but there is something about Carly for me.

I predict Whitney as the winner, Carly as the Bachelorette. Simply because that's the way I want it to happen. 

Retrodog, I CANNOT believe you watch this show!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Retrodog, I CANNOT believe you watch this show!


Yeah, I've watched it since the very beginning. I must admit that many times it has been a background show, just playing while I'm surfing, but have watched most seasons. I'm a very complex guy.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh, no! Not Kaitlyn! Oh, well. Guess she can be the Bachelorette. He must really see something in Becca.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Just found this thread. I love to hate the bachelor/bachelorette show for what it stands for. LOL! 

Anyway, I am from that part of the country, originally (Davenport, IA/Moline, IL). I think Chris Soules is the most genuine person that has ever been on the show. Being in Arlington wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. It is an hour give or take another 10 minutes to get to 3 other towns of any size. One being Cedar Rapids which is fairly sizable being the 2nd largest city in Iowa. Dubuque is in a gorgeous part of Iowa, it's about an hour or so from Arlington. Waterloo is also about an hour away. I live in a huge city now and commute approximately an hour to work, but do have shopping close to where I live.

According to Google, there are fertility clinics in Cedar Rapids and Dubuque, don't know about the others. So, Whitney really could still have a career.

Becca just moves so slow and I don't mean in falling in love. Doesn't she and Chris already resemble each other? The downward turn of the corners of their mouths. They almost speak exactly alike, through their teeth. I think he's more attracted to her because she seems so familiar. She'd probably have more of a chance finding a similar job as a chiro assistant. She's in chiro land - Palmer chiropractic college is in Davenport, IA. You can hardly swing a cat without bumping into a chiropractor in Iowa.

Kaitlyn, well, I just doubt Kaitlyn would be all that happy. Though Chris sure has seemed attracted to her right from the beginning. I think Chris is thinking of how happy the women would be if they moved to Arlington. Kaitlyn and her family live in Canada part of the year and Phoenix part of the year. Is that because they are wealthy or is it because their work moves between the two areas? She's a grownup who moves with her family back and forth? Something about Kaitlyn just seems a bit off to me, though I liked her a lot more in later episodes. 

Personally, I have felt for the last 2 or 3 weeks that Whitney is who he will end up with. I think he thinks she's classy. She does seem like a genuinely nice young woman.

By the way, I was so sad to see Carly go. The one date they had where they went to that relationship coach who ended up being a sexual relationship coach - I thought they made a slight connection when Carly finally said she felt uncomfortable with where this date was going. And, then again when he heard the song she wrote for him. But both were fleeting connections on his part. I hope she can find someone. I really like her. She's who I would have picked for him from the very beginning.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Oh, no! Not Kaitlyn! Oh, well. Guess she can be the Bachelorette. He must really see something in Becca.


Maybe it's what he "doesn't see in her"......if you know what I mean.....



connie_w said:


> .......
> According to Google, there are fertility clinics in Cedar Rapids and Dubuque, don't know about the others. So, Whitney really could still have a career......
> 
> Personally, I have felt for the last 2 or 3 weeks that Whitney is who he will end up with. I think he thinks she's classy. She does seem like a genuinely nice young woman.....


I bet the producers know/knew full well about clinics near Arlington and have edited out anything related to that which could have come up in conversation.

And, yeah, I do think she is classy and this could possibly be one of the rare surviving couples if he picks Whitney.

I also am curious who from this crew ends up on #BachelorInParadise


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, color me surprised. I really thought Kaitlin would make it to the final 2. I think at this point she and Carly are the top contenders for the next Bachelorette...

So now we have Whitney and Becca. I think either of them would be a good fit for him. They are both boring and dull, just like him.

Should be interesting to see who he picks...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Looking forward to next week. The Women Tell All!

BTW, what in the hell was with him pulling Becca for a talk about?!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Looking forward to next week. The Women Tell All!
> 
> BTW, what in the hell was with him pulling Becca for a talk about?!!


I think he likes her a lot. I think he was going to dump her, but she convinced him not to. I think it was between her and Kaitlin (remember he said he was sure about one rose, but not the other). And she convinced him.

I do think either Becca or Whitney would be a better fit for Iowa than Kaitlin. I think that town would squash her energy and enthusiasm. I think Chris knew it, too.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

During Chris' talk with Becca, they were talking about Arlington and she said something like, "I don't want you to think it is off the table". I know most Bachelor(ette) couples have to compromise on where they live, who moves where, etc., but they have been making it pretty clear that living in Arlington is written in stone.

It would be extremely disappointing if ultimately Chris hired some farm manager and moved to L.A. to be on Dancing with the Stars and shoot for a Hollywood career. I would feel duped.....um, because everything on the Bachelor is exactly how it is presented.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Oh, no! Not Kaitlyn! Oh, well. Guess she can be the Bachelorette. He must really see something in Becca.


I don't think he had a better connection with Becca than he did with Kaitlyn. I think he decided on Whitney a long time ago, waffled on Becca/Kaitlyn, felt thrown by the virgin news, then fell victim to his last conversation. Kaitlyn should have asked for equal time.

I hope Kaitlyn or Carly is the next Bachelorette. Not Becca, and not not not Britt.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Whitney IS perfect for him.

She is annoying and boring. 

A match made in heaven.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Becca is his favorite but he sees her as a big risk. Whitney is a sure thing and the safe choice. I think there's a voice in his head saying "Whitney will do".

No idea which he will pick. Take a chance? Or play it safe?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ThePhoenix said:


> I think Becca is his favorite but he sees her as a big risk. Whitney is a sure thing and the safe choice. I think there's a voice in his head saying "Whitney will do".
> 
> No idea which he will pick. Take a chance? Or play it safe?


I agree that Becca is likely his favorite, but Whitney is all in and playing to win. She's saying and doing everything to make Chris feel that she wants him, and his Iowa life. That's got to be pretty powerful. I always worry that the person at the end may choose the one that seems ready NOW as opposed to the one they might develop a better relationship with but take more time. The pressure of a making a proposal has to be influencing them.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Watch these hilarious "recaps" by Rachel Dratch (SNL) for each episode of the Bachelor.

The Dratchelor


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I think Whitney IS perfect for him.
> 
> She is annoying and boring.
> 
> A match made in heaven.


This


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Nothing too shocking on The Women Tell All. I thought it was a little inappropriate how long Britt hugged Chris. Most of the emotion for me came from poor Jade. She really seemed gutted by her experience. Chris went into full tick-face when she was talking to him.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing that got me thinking is that Chris Harrison never asked Chris about how things were going for him now. He always asks something like that (since the selection happened weeks ago) to kind of tease the finale. And Chris never said anything about being happy now or anything like that. I wonder...

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Nothing too shocking on The Women Tell All. I thought it was a little inappropriate how long Britt hugged Chris. Most of the emotion for me came from poor Jade. She really seemed gutted by her experience. Chris went into full tick-face when she was talking to him.


And honestly, her pics.....er....so I have heard, are fairly nice and tasteful.



nyny523 said:


> The thing that got me thinking is that Chris Harrison never asked Chris about how things were going for him now. He always asks something like that (since the selection happened weeks ago) to kind of tease the finale. And Chris never said anything about being happy now or anything like that. I wonder...
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.....


Hmmmmm, already broken up or perhaps he brings someone back, or a combo of both? I wonder........

I just loved the Ashley S sequence. She's crazy. Or perhaps, she is just a great actor. I really think it is all a put on that she's continuing with.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jlb said:


> And honestly, her pics.....er....so I have heard, are fairly nice and tasteful.


I'll admit to finding them and they were not tasteful. At least the ones I saw. She reveals way too much, if you know what I mean. I would not want my wife to have that in her past.

About the Women Tell All, I too think Ashley S is putting us on. After all, most people do these shows to get their foot in the "hollywood" door. Kelsey, to me, is actually weirder.

Britt had some good points about Carly. But for the most part I agree that she just wanted to "win".


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I'll admit to finding them and they were not tasteful. At least the ones I saw. She reveals way too much, if you know what I mean. I would not want my wife to have that in her past.
> 
> About the Women Tell All, I too think Ashley S is putting us on. After all, most people do these shows to get their foot in the "hollywood" door. Kelsey, to me, is actually weirder.
> 
> Britt had some good points about Carly. But for the most part I agree that she just wanted to "win".


ok, let me rephrase my thought. you are right. Tasteful might just be just topless, or just sexy bikini shots or the like. Compared to other mags, it's nothing shocking, though. But I think I can see where it made Chris uncomfortable. Especially living in Arlington when everyone knows everything that is going on. The talk would never end.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

ok, for research purposes, now following Ashley Salter on twitter

@_ABSalt


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

jlb said:


> And honestly, her pics.....er....so I have heard, are fairly nice and tasteful.


In this blog at RealitySteve.com, you will find a link to the not-so-tasteful video that she showed Chris, on that couch. Search for *NSFW* on that page - the link to the video is just below that.

RealitySteve.Com Blog Link


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jlb said:


> ok, for research purposes, now following Ashley Salter on twitter
> 
> @_ABSalt


I figured that she was probably on some sort of medication, and drinking made her extra loopy. But then, she kind of went into the same weird behavior during the show last night. I don't know what to think. An act, or mental issues? Very strange.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I am sure that there are many pictures of Jade out there, and I can assure you that the one I saw was not tasteful, or beautiful or sensual. Definitely not playboyesque - it was full-on porn and kind of gross. I can see how it would be hard to justify a girl who seems really sweet and innocent with those pictures - and it's not like he has a lot of time to get to know her afterwards. 

As for Crazy Ashley, I got the feeling that last night was all a joke. She is much more beautiful than she appeared on the show, and I think she's got the stare that goes on too long that makes you wonder, and she uses it well. I think it's an act. I don't watch the Bachelor in Paradise shows or any of the spin-offs but it got her on another TV show and that's why most of the girls do it.

Kelsey didn't come across any better than in the show. I think she was portrayed accurately. I don't even think she's a villain we like to hate so maybe she'll just go back to her life, pretending she's superior to everybody else she meets and loving her "story" and being proud of herself for, uh, living. 

I didn't like the way Britt played the victim, she's a child. She's a mean girl, blaming Carly and she would not let it go - every time she spoke it was "Carly's fault" even when it should have had nothing to do with her. I don't think Carly was allowed to talk and explain herself, which is too bad. I liked her. After that, I don't think she's in the running for Bachelorette now, I think it'll be Kaitlyn.

I don't think Chris really wants any of them. I predict he picks somebody to end the show, like I said, Whitney, but I don't think there is love. His poor little brain is very confused. In a couple months she's still at her job and he's back picking corn and probably calling all the girls he rejected to see if they want to try again.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

justapixel said:


> I don't think Chris really wants any of them. I predict he picks somebody to end the show, like I said, Whitney, but I don't think there is love.


Yup, agree 100%. I think that if Jade hadn't come out with the porn pics & video, she would've been the last one standing. She had everything Chris was looking for - beauty, "girl next door" shyness, small town "values" (at least he thought), willing to live in Arlington, and definite, major chemistry with him. I didn't really see ANY chemistry between Chris and Whitney, and think that she only made it because Jade was no longer in the running.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting reunion. 

Britt - Clueless, but not necessarily in a good way. She's just at that stage in life when she's super self-involved and all about the drama. Give her another 10 years or so to mature and her inner heart might have a chance to be front and center. 

Carly - had gotten a really positive edit on the show which was balanced out by tonight's not-so-positive edit. Britt really felt like they were friends but Carly never did. When I first saw her, she seemed to have really changed her look - amped up hair and makeup, so I thought she may have been the next Bachelorette. Clearly she won't be now, and I'm wondering if this more polished look is "really" who she is.

Kaitlyn - LOVE LOVE her and hope she gets a shot at the Bachelorette and finding a true love. ha, I'm a sap, I know.  But also, I think she could use a bit of help with makeup and hair, because she is stunning.

Jade - really seems sweet. As her dad says, deserves someone who appreciates all aspects of her.

Ashley S - so funny, assuming it's a bit of embellishment of her true personality rather than a mental illness. The onion for Chris H (not funny and shameless tv commercial in the middle of the show for his book that didn't even pretend to be conversational) cracked me up.

tta


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

justapixel said:


> I am sure that there are many pictures of Jade out there, and I can assure you that the one I saw was not tasteful, or beautiful or sensual. Definitely not playboyesque - it was full-on porn and kind of gross. I can see how it would be hard to justify a girl who seems really sweet and innocent with those pictures - and it's not like he has a lot of time to get to know her afterwards.
> 
> As for Crazy Ashley, I got the feeling that last night was all a joke. She is much more beautiful than she appeared on the show, and I think she's got the stare that goes on too long that makes you wonder, and she uses it well. I think it's an act. I don't watch the Bachelor in Paradise shows or any of the spin-offs but it got her on another TV show and that's why most of the girls do it.
> 
> ......


I must have seen different pics. Oh well. Again, in the context of the show, and the small town Chris lives in, I totally get how he would be worried about Jade and all the talk likely to ensue.

And I really agree about Ashley. Looking forward to whatever craziness she brings to BiP!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I read a spoiler about who the new Bachelorette is:



Spoiler



Reality Steve says it's Kaitlyn. He was on team Britt.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Seems like Anna Kendrick is a huge Bachelor fan.

http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2015/03/03/anna-kendrick-bachelor-twitter/


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Whitney will be a good fit for this family I think.

And how about the new Bachelorette: Survivor Edition with two Bachelorettes for night one. Will be interesting. The girls played nice on the ATFR show last night but you know they will be quite competitive that first night.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

So Whitney and Chris are implementing the "Becca Plan". They're pursuing their relationship, but Whitney is not immediately moving to Iowa. Interesting.

I actually have more faith in this potential marriage than I have had in any other coupling. But I'm still only about 40% sold.

And I hate, hate, hate the dual Bachelorettes. It would be one thing if there were two Kaitlyns to choose from. But Britt? No thanks.

And I would really like to get some details on how this is going to work. At one point, Chris Harrison implied that the bachelors would choose one on the first night. Unclear: does that mean the Bachelorette with the fewest votes on the first night leaves? Or doe s that mean that we have parallel Bachelorettes, with each Bachelor committed to the one he chose after exiting the limo?

In the words of Kaitlyn: "This is less than ideal."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am FAR more excited about the zaniness that will be Ashley S on Bachelor in Paradise!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought the end was pretty predictable. I do think they have a chance - who the hell else is going to move to nowhereville to be with an immature boring guy? As I said earlier, these two deserve each other.

The dual Bachelorettes should be interesting. My take is that it will be a competition inside a competition - so we get the drama of the guys AND the drama of the girls all competing against each other. It could be wacky enough to work, especially with the big personalities of the 2 girls. I'm in!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought that on the first night, either Brit or Kaitlyn goes home.

BTW, did not know Chris will be on DWTS...fame whore!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think on the first night, the guys get to decide for whom they are vying...

Not sure how much input the girls get.

However they set this up, it is going to get ugly.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I hate the dual bachelorette idea. It is such a rip-off for the girls. They just had to endure chasing after a guy for weeks and weeks and then getting rejected and now they have to beg for votes from strange guys? Plus, it can easily be a total set-up by the producers. You know they are going to ask the guys who they prefer in advance.

As for the finale, I was impressed with the way Becca stayed honest and didn't just "play to win" by saying whatever Chris wanted to hear. I think Jimmy Kimmel was right and Becca just wasn't that into him. I think he and Whitney might have a shot. I'm not that concerned about her not moving out right away. As it stands, the distance is about a 4 hour drive--not so bad. She will need income while they make their plans.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I hate the dual bachelorette idea. It is such a rip-off for the girls. They just had to endure chasing after a guy for weeks and weeks and then getting rejected and now they have to beg for votes from strange guys? Plus, it can easily be a total set-up by the producers. You know they are going to ask the guys who they prefer in advance.
> 
> <snip>


This. :down:

Boooooo to the producers who seem to love Britt. If she's the only one after one night I just can't see watching. A Kaitlyn season -- or even a full Kaitlyn and Britt season -- seems like it would be a ton of fun. A stacked room of bachelors into Britt will be an eerrgh moment.

tta


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I hate the dual bachelorette idea. It is such a rip-off for the girls. They just had to endure chasing after a guy for weeks and weeks and then getting rejected and now they have to beg for votes from strange guys? Plus, it can easily be a total set-up by the producers. You know they are going to ask the guys who they prefer in advance.......


You say it like a woman cares about finding love by going on the show....I bet a very large % of anyone that goes on these shows cares more about their 15 minutes.

So both Britt and Kaitlyn will get 7.5..... They both win, right?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Here's what I think about women who are selected to be the Bachelorette....

First of all, they are definitely women who are happy to take their 15 minutes--whether it is something they actively sought or just sort of fell into. What woman wouldn't want to be on TV wearing beautiful clothes, doing amazing thing, traveling, and having 25 hot dudes wanting to marry you (supposedly, at least)? Granted, some women are shy or not comfortable with their looks and would say, "Not me!" but those women aren't going to get selected. The women chosen are outgoing and at the prime of their physical hotness and are happy to put all that on TV while they have it. Can't blame them for that.

But secondly, I firmly believe that these women are not wanting to be the Bachelorette so that they can break up with whoever "wins" and then date more men. As a sweeping general statement, I don't think most women are wired that way. I think the perfect romantic ending to being the Bachelorette is being a pretty pretty princess bride and living happily ever after with your hunky husband--and maybe being on Dancing with the Stars and then being a fashion correspondent for E!

So, in conclusion, I think both women are in it for love at least as much as they are in it for fame.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

There have been 2 successful Bachelor marriages, and 3 successful Bachelorette marriages.

Clearly there are SOME people that want to meet someone and get married.

Here are the stats:
http://www.wetpaint.com/the-bachelo...lor-and-bachelorette-couples-actually-make-it


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

According to RealitySteve, a similar situation has happened already on Season 6 of The Bachelor. There were two guys, Byron and Jay, and this is how it went down:



Spoiler



25 girls met both of the guys, then the girls decided who they wanted as the "Bachelor." They were given a yellow rose (for Jay) and a white rose (for Byron), and each girl would go up and place the rose of the "Bachelor" they wanted on a tray. Jay and Byron had their backs turned to the women and didn't see which ones voted for them. Once one "Bachelor" got to 13 roses (the majority), he was declared the "Bachelor." Byron got to 13 first and at the time, Jay only had been given 7 roses. So they only showed 20 of the 25 votes, and Byron already had 13.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> There have been 2 successful Bachelor marriages, and 3 successful Bachelorette marriages.
> 
> Clearly there are SOME people that want to meet someone and get married.
> 
> ...


Well according to that, the Bachelor show is running about 10% success rate, while the Bachelorette is running about 33%. Well the Bachelor drops down to about 5% if you don't count the Mesnick switch in the follow-up After the Final Rose.

Looking at that, it seems that the guys showing up as the bachelor are less sincere than the ones showing up on the bachelorette.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

retrodog said:


> Well according to that, the Bachelor show is running about 10% success rate, while the Bachelorette is running about 33%. Well the Bachelor drops down to about 5% if you don't count the Mesnick switch in the follow-up After the Final Rose.
> 
> Looking at that, it seems that the guys showing up as the bachelor are less sincere than the ones showing up on the bachelorette.


It still takes two to tango, but maybe the ladies make better choices when they are the decision makers.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Chris and Whitney split:
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/bachelor-chris-soules-whitney-bischoff-split/story?id=31369173
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-silence-on-whitney-chris-split-watch-2015285


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not surprised for the obvious reasons. But she suddenly stopped showing up at DWTS. Thought maybe she just had to go back to work.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So my Jan 7, 2015 prediction came true right on cue.



> Because it's pretty much a worthless show (IMO)that *pretty much always ends with divorce or a break up* that gets told via "People" magazine every single season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Alfer said:


> So my Jan 7, 2015 prediction came true right on cue.


Amazing how specific you were with "pretty much" and "every single season."

Kind of like predicting rain every day in Seattle. You'd be right every time except for when you were wrong.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Alfer said:


> So my Jan 7, 2015 prediction came true right on cue.


What was your 'prediction' exactly?


----------

